# feeding fresh eggs to the pigs



## kath2003

We are wondering if its ok to give our pigs eggs,shell and all?Our son gave them a few and they loved em! With the amount of eggs we get,this could be a regular part of their feeding.
Thanks


----------



## Horace Baker

Sure, why not?


----------



## Becky H.

better to de-hydrate them first: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=63588


----------



## cowgirlone

Kathy, we give our hogs extra eggs when we have them. They love them. I don't do it every day though, just when I have an abundance of eggs to use up.


----------



## stormwalker

I'm pulling this out of the recesses of my brain- so forgive me if it isn't spot on. I think I recall something about vitamin B? deficiency with feeding raw egg too often.


----------



## kath2003

Maybe I should hard boil first,just in case!


----------



## Becky H.

I'll go with the foggy brain thing too. The raw egg to dogs (purebred) not mutts interferes with their vitamin absorption. Does that happen to hogs too? it's the raw not cooked that was the problem wiht that.


----------



## highlands

kath2003 said:


> We are wondering if its ok to give our pigs eggs,shell and all?Our son gave them a few and they loved em! With the amount of eggs we get,this could be a regular part of their feeding.
> Thanks


On occasion I feed eggs to our pigs, like yesterday when I tripped and dropped several on my way back from the hen house. Carrying too much for my own good. The piglets loved them, egg shells and all. I have never seen any problem from this. It is more at the treat level than susistance feeding in our case.

Cheers,

-Walter
Sugar Mtn Farm
in Vermont


----------



## beeman97

i used fresh & hard boiled eggs to train my pigs to follow me ,,,, it only took acouple days & from then on. when they see me with an egg they run up & will go anywhere i want them to go. 
My thoughts on it were ,,,, 1st we always have eggs & the pigs love them so why not use them ,,, 2nd ,, if they ever get out from where i keep them all i need do is grab a carton & go ,,, it wont take anything to walk them back to thier area of the farm.

I also use the eggs if they go to wasting alot of feed on the ground ,, i jsut throw the eggs down hard into the wasted feed & they go nuts cleaning it all up trying to get every bit of the egg. ,,, works here ,, havent seen any ill effects what so ever & i believe the extra protien is helping them grow faster. 
Rick


----------



## diamondefarm

Our hog gets all the broken ones and unwashables. Loves 'em!


----------



## rj_in_MA

From what I've read, biotin (a B-vitamin) deficiency can occur when pigs (or people) are fed LARGE amounts of raw eggs. What I can't find is how many or how often constitutes a LARGE amount of raw eggs! I guess use your best judgement. There are benefits to raw eggs, however, including helping to limit intestinal pathogens (eggs don't have to be dried to be effective, just not cooked).
-rj


----------



## kath2003

I haven't been able to find anything on an amount either.They are getting a couple every few days or so.We are hard boiling the duck eggs,no reason,just something different for em!They certainly are growing fast.  Thanks for all the replies,


----------



## Thumper/inOkla.

Not only did our pigs eat eggs, they ate every rotten egg they found, every unhatched chick they found, cooked, raw, rotten, hatched or not, if they found it they ate it. I knew by the smell when they walked by if they had found an old clutch of eggs some where, yuck. Would you believe that you could want an animal to go roll in manure to smell BETTER?


----------



## texastami

When I had a several day old piglet with scours (who was at deaths doorstep) I fed him a raw egg mixed with very fine oatmeal.... (three feedings a day) for a week... then went up to two eggs a day mixed with the oats... once he was lapping up the oatmeal out of a bowl, he was good to go on feed, and water.... He pulled through.. and approximately 7 months later butchered out at 250##!!! Not too bad for a "dying runt" eh?? 

Best eatin' of my life!!


----------



## shawngroff1

I raise 3 to 5 hogs every year. I feed them a great diet. The eat fresh hay, green grass from the pasture, I supplement with organic feed that I have ground down, and fresh farm raised eggs. Along with my hogs I have usually an upwards of 20 to 25 hens at any one time laying eggs. I cant handle two dozen eggs a day, so my pigs get a dozen when my customers (neighbors) are still stock piled. In five years I have never had a problem with a hog, not gaining the proper amount of weight, and I raise Berks and Yorks.


----------



## highlands

No need to yell, Shawn. I've removed the large red text. 

Please fill in your location information which makes it easier to answer questions. At the very least your zone. See this thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/pigs/505485-please-fill-location-info.html

-Walter


----------



## pmondo

Becky H. said:


> better to de-hydrate them first: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=63588


why would anyone de-hydrate the eggs before feeding them to pigs?don't make any sense to me


----------

